# Looking for good Photo album software...



## roddierod (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone know of any good photo album type software that will allow me to print proof type sheets or arrange multiple photos of different sizes on a page so I can print them?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2009)

There are several in ports. Have you tried any?


```
[port]graphics/albumshaper[/port]      A drag-n-drop hierarchal photo album creation
[port]graphics/cthumb[/port]           A themable web picture album generator
[port]graphics/jalbum[/port]           Web photo album generator
[port]graphics/kalbum[/port]           Create albums from a collection of images
[port]graphics/kphotoalbum[/port]      Image database for KDE
[port]graphics/zphoto[/port]           Zooming photo album generator

-- web based
[port]www/bins[/port]                  Tool to generate HTML photo albums with XML support
[port]www/dalbum[/port]                Free, highly customizable PHP photo album
[port]www/gallery[/port]               A slick web based photo album written using PHP
[port]www/gallery2[/port]              Web based photo album organizer written in PHP
[port]www/gallery3[/port]              Web based photo album organizer written in PHP
[port]www/zope-cmfphotoalbum[/port]    CMFPhotoAlbum product for Zope/CMF
```

Most will have some meaningful blurb in their pkg-descr files with an URL to screenshots, etc.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 11, 2009)

I've ruled most of those out because they don't have the printing ability that I am really looking for.

The closest I've come to finding anything is gqview, but it bombs out when I try and print mulitple pictures unless I resize all my pictures to 800x600 then it seems to work printing multiple. But it still doesn't give me the ability to put 2 wallet size pictures and a 3x5 on the same print out for example.

I keep thinking this is something I'll have to write myself. I just don't think my wife and daughter are that patient to print out their zoo pictures


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess you could hack something together with plain HTML, using the <img> tag with size options to generate a page with the pics you want. Just a small script which generates the HTML code, inserts the filename of the image between the <img> tags, and press 'print' in your web browser 
It'll probably not play nice with aspect ratios, of course.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a good thought. I was thinking of going down the entire gimp plugin or add on to an existing app like Mirage or gqview, but I think I'll try the HTML route.

I actually had to write a PHP script that dealt with aspect ratio years ago...hopefully I still have it somewhere thanks for thanks idea!


----------



## SeanC (Aug 14, 2009)

The Windows version of Picasa runs under wine (requires X and it's a resource hog).


----------

